# Separated women(that are on good terms with H) I need some insight. Please :)



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

So as we inch closer to 2 years of non-dwelling, I am wondering a few things. 

1.Is this patience I exhibit really doing my heart any good?
2. Is there any reason to hold on that benefits me?
I have my ring on, she doesn't. 
I have been getting mixed signals once again from her. I am still thrown by the fact she lets me kiss her(key word is lets). I was in therapy today and my counselor was saying that she has been non-affectionate for so long it is possibly part of who she is. That bothers me she use to be so affectionate. She still says I love you( but leaned away from a kiss), reaches for my hand etc.(after I decided to go for her hand countless times). 
Also, 2nd date, I blatantly called it that and set it all up,with her in 3 years is tomorrow I am nervous as hell. 

My main thing I am trying to get to, is how do I approach this? It was the same problem from past years. How do I ask? I have tried to just go with the action without being pushy(not in my character). It is as if she doesn't need it anymore, but has made a few comments about utilizing some material  if you catch my drift. That feels hurtful to at one point say( "I have Zero desire for it with you or anyone.") and then ask to borrow stuff from me or mention watching it.

Overall, I know she is stressed over many things, some of them I am as well. I still feel she is placating her mom too much. She still won't sit next to me around her mom nor will she hug or kiss( well let me haha) me. I have told her,"That hurts me really bad when you do that."
Any advice?


----------

